# Satisfying Targets Make Shooting Fun !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I haven't shot the air gun in awhile ( RWS mod 54 ) so was thinking of setting up a course using the " Big Blast Target Inflators ". I've been so sunk into my sling shot addiction it has taken me away from my other shooting addictions. In my urban location and the post 911 views of any thing that looks like a gun its hard to find a place to shoot airguns. People see gun and call the police. Any way I figure I would give everything a test run and then find a place to shoot. This gun needs long distance. The target inflators are awesome and will make a nice course.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Cool. And nice shot!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool shot..You could get a Pellet Pistol...smaller to carry like in a hiking bag to where your going...

as a concern for people reporting some one carrying a rifle...even tho cased up.. I sold my competition air rife

could have been used in the Olympic Events....But that is another story......

Looking like your have a great time..I know you mix it up some time for weapons...Best to ya My Friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have many airguns including pistols. When I went to use them today i found out they all need seal rebuilds except for this one. I didn't want to use this one because it has quite a bit of power for the back yard and to bulky and obnoxious to bring to my shooting spot. It is fun to shoot and dead on accurate. Maybe I'll do a match with it. But now I'm thinking of breaking out the bows and arrows.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I love shooting those things with my slingshot. None of my blowing stuff up buddies can hit squat with a slingshot so they shoot pellets at them. Even better, I havent lost any stoppers yet but there have been a couple I had to look for! Like Ray pointed out and I have personally confirmed, you dont even need to drill a hole in the cheapo water bottle lids. The inflation needle pushes right through without a struggle.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i am tempted to buy them things only to fill up an overhead row of water bottles filled with confetti. i wonder if theyll float a bit if filled with helium, hmm . . .


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Confetti! Now there is a neat idea. As long as you dont have to clean it up!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Greavous said:


> Confetti! Now there is a neat idea. As long as you dont have to clean it up!


That is a good idea ! May have to use that one.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> Greavous said:
> 
> 
> > Confetti! Now there is a neat idea. As long as you dont have to clean it up!
> ...


hang the plastic bottles in a tree and youll have an exploding pinata tree !


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

That has to be one of the coolest pictures ive seen!


----------

